# Another dog food question? Chudleys?



## Laura2408 (17 May 2013)

Hi everyone.
I have 3 dogs,  one GSD, one GSDx collie and one colliexjrt.

I am looking for a food that won't break the bank but will keep them in good condition. All 3 dogs are pretty active and the GSD drops weight easily. 
I have tried beta, hills and wainwrights but were all expensive and the dogs didn't look too great. I don't want to feed raw.

I currently have them on skinners maintenance however they are all pooing for England and are eating me out of house and home on it and its proving very difficult to get hold of unless I order online (which is a pain as I am never in to collect it!)

My friend has given me a bag of chudleys original and they all seem to love it.  It's only day 3 and they seem fine but has anyone used this long term? Is there anything in it that is bad for them?


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 May 2013)

Have you thought of swapping on to Skinners F & T duck and rice, it is more expensive but doesn't contain cereals and I have found my dogs do really well on it.


----------



## mon (17 May 2013)

I personally don't like their muesli mixes and feed working crunch to my nine dogs and very pleased with it and my collies are working sheepdogs.


----------



## s4sugar (17 May 2013)

Where do I start....

I would not feed a museli to a bloat prone breed.

Wheat, Chicken meal, Maize, Glucose syrup, Chicken fat, Wheatfeed, Peas, Unmolassed beet pulp, Chicken liver, Prairie meal, Rape oil, Alfalfa, Barley, Salmon oil, Salt, Yeast, Potassium chloride, Potato, Carrots, Yucca, Charcoal, Mannan oligosaccharides & Blackcurrant. 

Analytical Constituents:

Protein	 18.5% 
Fat Content	 8.5% 
Crude Fibres	 3.0% 
Crude Ash	 5.5%

So it does contain some chicken but is low protein & lowish fat with a lot of wheat & maize - fillers that are common allergy triggers.

The skinners maint has more fat but otherwise similar ingredients. 


If you want less pooing you need to feed something more digestible. Skinners duck & rice my recommendation for a quality /price balance.


----------



## Laura2408 (17 May 2013)

Thanks everyone. The bag of skinners I have at the moment is field and trial maintenance (orange bag) however I can't seem to find it in any pet shops locally and have to order it which is a nightmare as I am not organised enough to be in to collect it or remember to order it in time 
All 3 dogs are in great condition and seem to eat anything without their condition changing although I'm aware it isn't always good for them! 

Is chappie as bad as the rest?

Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 May 2013)

S4sugar, many years ago we won a bag of Chudleys Original at an agility show. Our dogs were fed on a mixture of tripe and a kibble ( on different days).  I introduced a handful of the Chudleys into the dogs feed over a few days, and then gave them a meal of pure Chudleys.  Within minutes of finishing eating our male GSD started blowing up, and despite getting him to the vet quickly we lost him.  Of course I cannot prove it was the Chudleys but the rest of the bag was thrown away and I have never fed a muesli type food again.


----------



## s4sugar (17 May 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			S4sugar, many years ago we won a bag of Chudleys Original at an agility show. Our dogs were fed on a mixture of tripe and a kibble ( on different days).  I introduced a handful of the Chudleys into the dogs feed over a few days, and then gave them a meal of pure Chudleys.  Within minutes of finishing eating our male GSD started blowing up, and despite getting him to the vet quickly we lost him.  Of course I cannot prove it was the Chudleys but the rest of the bag was thrown away and I have never fed a muesli type food again.

Click to expand...

The food manufacturers will say it is all hearsay but I have heard this sort of story so many times from the people who experienced it (including dogs that I knew) and have no wish to put it to the test on my own dogs. 
Sorry you found out the hard way and I'm sure people think I have an hidden agenda when the adoption agreement for rescues says not to feed museli style foods or Bakers.(two different reasons.)

OP have you checked the stockist list on the Skinners website?


----------



## Laura2408 (17 May 2013)

Thanks,  I think I will throw the bag away!! They have never had any digestive problems before but I don't want to risk it :-(

I will look for skinners again unless I can find something else in my price range. Ideally I need it to work out at a max of £20 per bag as I go through at least 2 a month!!


----------



## s4sugar (17 May 2013)

Is this any use?
http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk/dry-dog-food/9-skinners-duck-rice-hypoallergenic-15kg.html

Just over your price but you should end up spanding the same as before as more gets digested.


----------



## Luci07 (19 May 2013)

Can't you just get it delivered and left? I used to have to do that with my boys special mobility food though now it is cheaper for me to buy through my vet and not online.


----------



## stargirl88 (19 May 2013)

When I fed skinners I ordered it from titmuss and they will shove it behind my bin in a white sack. Sometimes is free delivery so thats when I ordered it 
My dog looked amazing and had fab poos! Different for all dogs though. I think a bag is only 25??

MM that's awful about your gsd


----------



## Jools2345 (19 May 2013)

i order autarkey salmon and rice from titmus after it being recommended on here, its £38 for 2 15kg bags with free delivery. they will leave it without a signature as long as you give instruction for them to do so, delivery is usually within 2 working days.

skiners duck and rice is currently £23.99 with free delivery on 2 bags from titmus (which is cheaper than direct from skinners?)


----------



## 2Greys (19 May 2013)

The skinners folk were helpful when I rang to find a stockist. I generally got it online with vetuk to save me and drive they used dpd which give hour timeslot which made it easier to be in.  Switched to autuky salmon (chicken one not so good) recently for price but I've not seen that stocked locally.


----------



## vieshot (19 May 2013)

I have recently discovered a new food for the one of mine that isn't raw fed. Its called Markus Muhle naturnah. The meat content is 41% so although not the best, is still a fairly decent amount. Good price at 
£38.90 for a 15kg bag


You can see an in depth review here
http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0341/markus-muehle-naturnah


----------



## s4sugar (19 May 2013)

vieshot said:



			I have recently discovered a new food for the one of mine that isn't raw fed. Its called Markus Muhle naturnah. The meat content is 41% so although not the best, is still a fairly decent amount. Good price at 
£38.90 for a 15kg bag


You can see an in depth review here
http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0341/markus-muehle-naturnah

Click to expand...

Not one I would use - too many dogs are maize intolerant  & the precooking process is equal to normal food processing.#

Why is the protein content only 25% with that ingredient list?


----------



## vieshot (20 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Not one I would use - too many dogs are maize intolerant  & the precooking process is equal to normal food processing.#

Why is the protein content only 25% with that ingredient list?
		
Click to expand...

Argh really! The review on whichdogfood is really positive. Most of mine are fed raw but this one has to be on kibble. It's a bloody minefield! He was on Applaws but it's so expensive, then tried barking heads which he just picked at and obviously wasn't very keen on. He loves Markus muhle, what else is there thats around £35-40 for a 15kg bag that's better?


----------



## s4sugar (20 May 2013)

Have you tried dried meat?
Or Naturediet? 
Why no raw for this dog?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 May 2013)

Markus Muhle

Ingredients: Poultry meat meal (27%), whole grain corn flour (13%), brown rice flour (13%), wild rumen meal (5%), rice germ, wild-bone meal, corn germ, jerusalem artichoke flour, beet powder, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil, fruit powder (from locust beans, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), herbs, egg yolk powder, salmon oil, algae meal, trace elements, vitamins. 

Comes up as yellow on the dry dog food index so not terrible. There is lots better out there, though. There are lots of fillers.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 May 2013)

Oops, double post


----------



## Oscar (20 May 2013)

Tought this was interesting re the Markus Mühle NaturNah Review but also adds another dimension to how feeds are cooked/prepared!


"Anyway, rant over. Looking inside the bag, you'll notice that Markus Mühle NaturNah doesn't look like other dry foods. Rather than being cooked by the normal processes of extrusion or baking, Markus Mühle is cold-pressed. This means that the food isn't exposed to the normal, potentially damaging high temperatures and should, therefore, retain much more of its natural nutrients.
Markus Mühle's ingredients score very well. The combined 41% chicken, turkey, venison tripe and fish meal and good quality whole grains provide an excellent basis for the food. One of those grains is, however, maize which has attracted criticism from many canine nutritionists but it's well worth noting that the maize has been thermally preheated which should make it much easier to digest and much less likely to cause problems than the standard form."


----------



## vieshot (20 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Have you tried dried meat?
Or Naturediet? 
Why no raw for this dog?
		
Click to expand...

He lives at the 'witch in law's house and they have no freezer space for raw. The two at home are raw fed happily.

He's a bit of a fussy thing though. Loved his Applaws which is great but is so expensive it's just a bit much. Open to suggestions though?

How expensive is nature diet? And where would I get dried meat?


----------



## s4sugar (20 May 2013)

Naturediet is about 70p per 400g (ish ) pack - one a day for a lab or greyhound bitch.

Not used dried meat for a while but this is it - mix with veg. http://www.feedem.co.uk/dog-c1/dog-...-terrier-adult-dog-food-supplement-15kg-p1618


----------



## Laura2408 (21 May 2013)

Thank you everyone!
I have found a stockist for skinners (and the chudleys is gone!!) 
Thanks again!


----------

